# This was written just for me!



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Perfect for me and many others I am sure!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Love it ! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish....


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> I wish....


Lol me too!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so cute!!!! (I love your cards!!!)


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> This is so cute!!!! (I love your cards!!!)


Thanks lady


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Perfect for me and many others I am sure!


I would just change it a smidgen. The last part should read....

card making, and ice cream, make you skinny. That would be perfect for me.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I would just change it a smidgen. The last part should read....
> 
> card making, and ice cream, make you skinny. That would be perfect for me.


LOL OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE ice cream!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That would be ideal.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> That would be ideal.


lol we'd all like that!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

OH, this will be printed, framed, and hung in my craft room!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

gwen949 said:


> OH, this will be printed, framed, and hung in my craft room!


lol good idea


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you know that gracile is the same as skinny only attractive. I've been skinny and it's not attractive. I like slender or slim too.

And what a creative card. I guess you do the artwork? I love it!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Love it, Sue!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I can relate to that.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the smile!


----------

